# Abdominal Aortogram



## amym (Aug 5, 2011)

When an abdominal aortogram w/runoffs is done below the knee bilaterally, would that change the way I code or is 36200, 75716, 75625 still appropriate?


----------



## Cyndi113 (Aug 5, 2011)

Abdominal aortogram with runoff is 75630.


----------



## jillmtom (Aug 5, 2011)

Kepp in mind the catheter movement and injections.  If the catheter is placed at or about the renals and  the physician performs the aortogram in that location and then withdraws the catheter to the level of the aortic bifurcation and injects again for more pictures you should code 75625 and 75716.


----------



## theresa.dix@tennova.com (Aug 8, 2011)

jillmtom said:


> Kepp in mind the catheter movement and injections.  If the catheter is placed at or about the renals and  the physician performs the aortogram in that location and then withdraws the catheter to the level of the aortic bifurcation and injects again for more pictures you should code 75625 and 75716.




thank goodness.  Someone who understands this. If the cath is placed at or above the renals and one fluid injection is performed and NOTHING else.The injection runs down the aorta at least to the common femoral 75630. Interpretation is also important. For 75630 there must be documentation for the aorta/renals/extremity. We need that so we know for sure they actually were high enough in the aorta to use the 75630.

If the injection is to view the bilateral extremities only 75716


----------

